# Furry Weekend Atlanta 2018



## P_Dragon (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm kind of surprised I haven't seen any mention of this yet, but FWA is exactly two months from now. 

Furry Weekend Atlanta: Galactic Gunslingers - Furry Weekend Atlanta

I'm thinking about maybe making a day trip on Saturday or Sunday to see what's what, but I'm also local(ish) so I can get away with that. Does anyone have any plans to go?


----------



## smoketopus (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm definitely going for the weekend! I'm finally working on the bodysuit so hopefully that'll be done, but either way, I'm looking forward to really wearing it out.

Now I gotta figure out how I'm gonna bring it on the airport, or if any of my luggage will work to carry it


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 7, 2018)

smoketopus said:


> I'm definitely going for the weekend! I'm finally working on the bodysuit so hopefully that'll be done, but either way, I'm looking forward to really wearing it out.
> 
> Now I gotta figure out how I'm gonna bring it on the airport, or if any of my luggage will work to carry it


Awesome! 
My understanding from various vlogs and posts and such is that getting a fursuit through security is a PITA, so best of luck with that! Hopefully it survives getting in and out of Hartsfield and wherever else with no problems.


----------



## Rochat (Feb 8, 2018)

I def wanna go, it's not too far from me either.


----------



## smoketopus (Feb 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Awesome!
> My understanding from various vlogs and posts and such is that getting a fursuit through security is a PITA, so best of luck with that! Hopefully it survives getting in and out of Hartsfield and wherever else with no problems.


Oh wow, really? I'm not surprised, but that sounds frustrating.
I was half considering doing what I remember my boss doing with some expensive bulky tech stuff and just have it mailed to the hotel so I can pick it up there. It'd save the pain of trying to carry that and my luggage from the plane to the hotel, but I'm not sure if it would be worth it cost-wise.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 5, 2018)

Bump for one month out, because I might as well.


----------



## N/A (Mar 7, 2018)

.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 10, 2018)

smoketopus said:


> Oh wow, really? I'm not surprised, but that sounds frustrating.
> I was half considering doing what I remember my boss doing with some expensive bulky tech stuff and just have it mailed to the hotel so I can pick it up there. It'd save the pain of trying to carry that and my luggage from the plane to the hotel, but I'm not sure if it would be worth it cost-wise.


It's usually based on weight. So it might be worth it depending. I know someone who shipped some meds cuz she didn't want to chance her luggage getting lost & being without them (but she also had a few days worth of each in her carry on, just in case the package got delayed.)  
You can prob check with hotel too, shouldn't be a problem to have it shipped there. People do it with stuff for Disney all the time. Good luck!


----------



## CapralCapers (Mar 23, 2018)

I'll definately be going, hope to see y'all there~


----------



## Asylum_Rhapsody (Mar 23, 2018)

I'll be there! Gonna be my first furry convention! =D


----------



## CapralCapers (Mar 26, 2018)

Mine too! Never been to one in my life, lol


----------

